# Happy Memorial Day



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

All of us here at DBStalk.COM wish you a happy and safe Memorial Day Weekend! If you are traveling this weekend please be sure to buckle up.

We hope your weekend is a great one and we also hope that everyone takes a moment to reflect on how lucky we are of the people who died for us. With the Sept 11th attack we have a lot to reflect upon. 

God Bless You and God Bless America!


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

And Bless God too.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Be safe. Memorial weekend is one of the most dangerous times of the year!


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Thank you, and happy Memorial Day to you as well, along with all of my other DBS mini-Ogres. LOL.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

LOL Ogre


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Happy Memorial Day, have a fun and safe weekend everyone! 
Dont eat too much at the cookouts


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

From scenic West Des Moines and Clive, Iowa 

I hope you all have a great Memorial Day.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I sure love the long weekend. It's a great way to escape the fact that I'm likely to fail both Math and Psychology.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Tony glad to see you were able to check !


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

If you are flying a flag this Memorial day be sure to follow the proper display procedures. In the morning, the flag is briskly raised to the top of the pole then placed at half mast until noon. At noon, the flag is raised back up to full mast.

God bless this country and to all have died for the preservation of the freedoms we now enjoy.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, the good news is I could check in every day.

But the better news is that I haven't been sober from the moment I got here! The only reason I'm here now is because I was showing a party guest (Nephew's High School Gradumacation Party) interested in DBS where he could get info! Hopefully he will lurk here and the other forum as well as a couple of newsgroups I pointed out for hem! Anyway, I's got to rejoin the party, amd more importantly my glass is empty!

Cheers!

See ya all late Monday/Tuesday
Tony


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for spreading the word Tony 
Chris, does the same thing go for other patriotic holidays too?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Nice to see you able to post Tony!


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

as a 20 year navy veteran i thank you and i wish everyone a happy memorial day also.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

To the men and women who have served/are serving our country in the Armed Forces... Thank you for keeping my family safe and free. God bless each of you and your families for your sacrifice!


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks. I have hope that our country will continue to improve the respect given to our fallen heroes from the Vietnam conflict. At ceromonies this morning it was good to see WWII and Korean vets honor the dead from Vietnam.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Happy Memorial Day everyone!


----------

